# Male or female Ventrimaculata?



## Jand1k (Nov 19, 2019)

Hi guys, I'm new to the hobby and I need your expert opinion on the gender of this vent 'Borja ridge'. 

https://ibb.co/VT3Vsnp

I have 3 and the other 2 have started calling(one is calling as I type this), whereas this hasn't and seems to just follow the 2 males. All of them are around 7 months old according to my breeder. The other males are also a bit round even though I try to feed every other ay to prevent overfeeding. And this unsexed frog isn't noticeably longer than the other 2 males. Hence I couldn't tell any difference. 

I have put 2 canisters with 1/3 water and 1/2. But no eggs whatsoever for a week now.

I have tried to search the forums for specifics on their physical development and behaviour. But I haven't found any info about what age a female will start to breed or ready to breed. Or if this is just an undeveloped male or a subordinate.

Here's a photo of the 2 males:

https://ibb.co/G26j5d0

Thanks all!


----------



## David Kurn (Aug 26, 2019)

Males usually mature faster. The female will be noticeably wider than the males. Should be noticeable by 9 months if not already. Regards David


----------



## Jand1k (Nov 19, 2019)

David Kurn said:


> Males usually mature faster. The female will be noticeably wider than the males. Should be noticeable by 9 months if not already. Regards David


Thanks David, I'll keep an eye out in the following weeks!


----------

